# Miller's ferry, 3 day'r



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Not 3 days of fishing but a 10 YR anniversary trip with some fishing sprinkled in. First of all...who told the bream to bite the legs and wings of a popping bug??? I've never had such a hard time hooking a dang bream on a bug, maybe a 5% hook to bite ratio, that made catching bait hard. Some wigglers helped me out but still only managed 16 bream for trotline bait, most of them class -A dinks! The line went out Thursday night and Friday morning at daylight I went to get my 16 catfish...ha. got two 3-4 pound blues, one hook bent wide open, one hook broken, and one drop completely gone. Netted some shiners after dealing with the line. Used some for noodle bait, 20 noodles, zero catches lol, sure was fun rounding them up though! Friday night, set line out same spot, a big creek mouth on the main river, cut shiners, whole shiners, and 3 live bream. Daylight this morning I cruised on out to find one small cat of some type and a 5 pound blue. A couple drops very tangled, the blue was about a minute from pulling his drop off the line, and another drop gone. I bass fished a little both mornings with no luck, but I think I had a bite. Good thing it was a multipurpose trip!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I remember running lines with my father in law. We set em at dark and checked them about 11 and again around 2 then again at daylight. The daylight one was the hardest - I can still here him in the dark saying "gotta go check 'em , they're a twistin' off!"


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I remember running lines with my father in law. We set em at dark and checked them about 11 and again around 2 then again at daylight. The daylight one was the hardest - I can still here him in the dark saying "gotta go check 'em , they're a twistin' off!"


Yeah, if I had been allowed to I would have checked them during the night. I put too much faith in those clips!

Interestingly, one of the 3 pound blues I had looked like another cat had grabbed his tail, sure woulda liked to have seen that one!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you unbait Kevin's lines while you were there? It's your turn you know.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Before you go next time hit me up and I'll show you where to put the jugs.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

JT Powell said:


> Before you go next time hit me up and I'll show you where to put the jugs.


I saw some jugs floating down the river, looks like a fun deal. Big River, 65 feet deep where I was farting around. Also saw a guy pulling catfish traps. I'm taking all the tricks next trip to bama!! Might come home with 5 or even 6 fish!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Did you unbait Kevin's lines while you were there? It's your turn you know.


It would have been tempting as scarce as bait was for me!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

When the bream are biting shy on my bug ,I'll often times trim and shorten the legs . Only take a little off at a time, you don't want to lose a lot of bug action, but you do want to get it small enough so that they get stung by the hook when they pop at it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have considered a basket but can't see where I have need for that much meat. Watched a guy pull one and he had 37 two pounders. Said that was less than average for a 7 day "soak". He said he had 12 and also had a commercial license


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang!! Yeah I need that, one basket full and I can waste my time bass fishing


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Glad you had a good weekend. I'll show you how I use those clips next time we go, little harder to clip but it held that 8 foot gator till he snapped the 60lb mono. He was pullin the branch till it touched the water and the cheap Walmart clips held.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> When the bream are biting shy on my bug ,I'll often times trim and shorten the legs . Only take a little off at a time, you don't want to lose a lot of bug action, but you do want to get it small enough so that they get stung by the hook when they pop at it.




Ok. Everybody tell the truth. Raise your hand if you've ever trimmed your bug


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those little rubber legs are just too long sometimes . I think that it makes the bug look too big, so they just peck at it to wound and kill it before trying to eat it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

On a side note here's something that you need to try on the fly rod. I'm assuming that they still make and sell them. I bought a whole card or sleeve of them years ago. It's a slow sinking bream fly called a black gnat. Well I can't get the picture to load, I guess that I'm going to log out and get on tapatalk to post a picture.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hurry. I'm curious


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I trimmed the legs of the bug i was using (my fishing prowess told me that may help), they were very long, but it didn't help. I tried a black gnat, a spider, and a dry fly that looked like a yellow fly. They just didn't want to play my game.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

15 fish with a 5% hook up ratio would be close to 300 bites. Hahaha. Sometimes changing color, style, or size can improve hookups. Sometimes their mouths just ain't big enough lol!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

When I fly fished the Alabama for bream I bought some Black Ant flys (usually reserved for western trout). I caught some really big bream and bass on it, plus the shorties I needed for flathead bait. less than a buck.

http://www.flyshack.com/DisplayItem.aspx?ItemID=10054&src=froogle&gclid=CKr5heHsts0CFdgXgQod7IMEsg


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> 15 fish with a 5% hook up ratio would be close to 300 bites. Hahaha. Sometimes changing color, style, or size can improve hookups. Sometimes their mouths just ain't big enough lol!


Maybe it was less than 5% then, it was maddening lol, had hits on nearly every cast and could see it darting back and forth under water...musta had something to do with the moon...


----------

